# Suche Hilfe beim erstellen eines CD Covers



## xxScalaxx (15. Februar 2007)

Hi erst mal,...also ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte für mein Mixtape ein CD Cover erstellen, ich habe Fotos gemacht und Sachen gezeichnet die ich gern darauf haben möchte. Wie ich das jetzt zu einem cover mache weiß ich nur nicht  
Welches Programm kann ich denn dafür nehmen? Wie gesagt hab ich fotos die zugeschnitten und vll auch verkleinert werden müssen und das muss sich dann natürlich auch alles irgendwie zusammen auf ein Cover bringen lassen. Geschrieben soll natürlich auch was sein. Vielleicht auch noch ein paar effekte wie blitze oder so? halt sowas,...welches programm kan ich für mein vorhaben benutzen? weiß jemand weiter?
danke schon mal gruß scala


----------



## Leola13 (16. Februar 2007)

Hai,

die teuere Alternative : Photoshop
die kostenlose Alternative : Gimp (dafür gibt es im Tutorials Bereich auch einige Anleitungen)

Ciao Stefan


----------

